# Fish and birds



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here are some pictures from last week including from my fishing trip.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Nice pic's great job and really nice Dolphin


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Cool fish and feathers trip. I like the last one the best. Great photos.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Those dolphin are so pretty when first coming out of the water. How big was that bull?
They taste soooo good I remember.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good pix!

Where in the heck did you find a Plumaria with blossoms on it this time of the year? All of mine are bare stalks with limp brown leaves, and I can only hope the latest freeze didn't completely take them out.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Dolphin was 31 pounds. I am on assignment in Trinidad and the pictures were taken while i was over at Tobago fishing. There is no winter here, just a wet season and a dry season. Full of colorful birds and flowers.It is nice but it is not Texas.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Great pictures. I'm jealous of you!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WoooHoooo, dancin dolphin. Nice pics.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks i appreciate it. I plan to go back to Tbago in a couple of weeks to chase Marlin and to go to the rainforest to film birds.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty


----------

